# TGA, Joeyweed



## greenfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

About to stock up on some seeds to start for next year, probably 6 strains.  Anyone who has grown/ is growing these strains, whats your opinion, are these beans good or am i wasting my money? any other beans you suggest?

So far ive narrowed to down these strains from subcool and joeyweed.

Agent Orange
The Flav
Deep Purple
Vortex

Blueberry x C99
NL x C99
White Russian
Blue Apollo

and would you go with hempdepot, bidzbay, or cannaseur for shipping to Cali? thanks


----------



## umbra (Aug 14, 2009)

bidzbay will be cheaper. shipping all about the same. bidzbay doesn't carry joey weed. so hemp depot for them. other than that, tga is good as is joey. all depends on what you like as to which to pick.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 14, 2009)

They are all good.
Ive had some White Russian before. Very potent, very resilient plant. You dont have to baby it along like with Blueberry type strains Ive run across.
One I tried was from High-Grade. Little different smoke than the Serious Seeds original. I think it was better. In a harder hitting kind of way.

Never tried ordering from those companies either. But have heard great things around here about Hempdepot. Never heard of the other 2 really.


----------



## loolagigi (Aug 15, 2009)

fancy that. i was also going to post a topic on tga, and joey, and here is one. lets hear more about these co, and shipping to us.


----------



## Colorado Lady (Aug 18, 2009)

I bought from Hemp Depot last year.  Ordered some Joeyweed seeds.  Received seed, 100% germination, in a short time, excellent packaging and an e-mail when my purchase was sent.  They require an international money order, which I could not obtain, so sent $ and received 5 free seeds.  I am ordering from them again this year.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Aug 19, 2009)

greenfriend said:
			
		

> About to stock up on some seeds to start for next year, probably 6 strains.  Anyone who has grown/ is growing these strains, whats your opinion, are these beans good or am i wasting my money? any other beans you suggest?
> 
> So far ive narrowed to down these strains from subcool and joeyweed.
> 
> ...


I encourage you to put the White Russian in your rotation. Check my thread out if you'd like to check some pictures. It may not have as much flavor, coming from the White Family, but is def strong enough to be considered a "cut through" high.  I haven't tired from it even smoking it since early May til now. It also looks and smells more dank than most strains I've seen on the street and @ clubs. I know 5 people running this same cut and it is nothing but outstanding every time with massive yields from 2000 watt #3 smart pots with canna coco,canna nutrients, and even CO2


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 25, 2009)

Im with Colorado Lady!  I have used Hemp Depot, very fast, nice packaging, proffesional, and freindly.  I did a pack of Joey Weed AK47 x Cinderella 99 all 10 seeds germinate.


----------



## 3 fingerlid (Oct 25, 2009)

A couple of years ago I grew Joey Weed's NLXC99. Good potent smoke and a pretty decent yield. Next year I'll be growing it again.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm also running a 75% NL#5 / 25% blueberry


----------

